# HSS928 auxillary LED light add on



## highlight (Jan 23, 2017)

Just wondering if anyone knows if I can simply splice an 18 watt LED auxiliary light into the wiring harness for the standard Honda LED light and have two LED lights running at the same time? I have the Canadian 2017 HSS928ACT track drive (with the cloggy shute). It is manual start not electric start but it does have the electric shute with the joystick.


----------



## highlight (Jan 23, 2017)

highlight said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows if I can simply splice an 18 watt LED auxiliary light into the wiring harness for the standard Honda LED light and have two LED lights running at the same time? I have the Canadian 2017 HSS928ACT track drive (with the cloggy shute). It is manual start not electric start but it does have the electric shute with the joystick.


I should also add that the 18 watt LED light has a rectifier so it will work with AC


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

@JnC has mentioned that you need the correct coil. The older ones could handle it. The newer ones may need. I would have to check the shop manuals to see the coil output.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

According to Honda, the HSS Lamp Coil, used to fire the LED worklamp, generates 11.5V / 0.36A @ 1950 rpm (and then goes up from there...don't have an exact spec for rated engine speed). 0.36A @ 11.5V = 4 watts minimum and likely about 10.5 watts at maximum RPM, since the voltage increases linearly (I measured it from 2,100 to 3,700 RPM)... Honda's math and my measurements don't quite agree; and LED "watts" don't seem to be real-world incandescent watts, either. It's worth a try...


----------



## highlight (Jan 23, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> @JnC has mentioned that you need the correct coil. The older ones could handle it. The newer ones may need. I would have to check the shop manuals to see the coil output.


If you are able to check the coil output that would be great! The exact specs are:

Model: 2017 Honda HSS928A CT (Recoil Start) (electric shute)
Engine: GCBHT-1246392
(JD3X)
Frame: SADA 1010403

This 18W LED light did work perfect on my older HS928 but that one came with an incandescent light.

This spring I was going to install my bucket extender and the Honda drift cutters if possible on the bucket extender and my plan was to mount the LED light on the drift cutter.


----------



## highlight (Jan 23, 2017)

Are there separate coils for the lamp and the electric chute I wonder? Maybe i should look into tapping into the chute motors power supply? I think the LED lamp I have will really draw close to 18 Watts..it has 6 x 3 watt leds inside, just trying to fiqure out if there's any possible way to get this light working without switching out coils and stuff.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

highlight said:


> Are there separate coils for the lamp and the electric chute I wonder?


There are two or three coils depending on the model (D or not). See the wiring diagram below (ignore the battery parts). I wouldn't mess with the chute coil. Those window motors need all the output they can get.


highlight said:


> I think the LED lamp I have will really draw close to 18 Watts..it has 6 x 3 watt leds inside


It sounds like you have the same LED lamps I installed on my zero turn. Each of those draws about 7 watts (less than 15 watts total). I have a "180 watt" 32" LED light bar that actually draws only 78 watts max.


----------



## IndianaRidgeline (Dec 15, 2020)

tabora said:


> There are two or three coils depending on the model (D or not). See the wiring diagram below (ignore the battery parts). I wouldn't mess with the chute coil. Those window motors need all the output they can get.
> 
> It sounds like you have the same LED lamps I installed on my zero turn. Each of those draws about 7 watts (less than 15 watts total). I have a "180 watt" 32" LED light bar that actually draws only 78 watts max.
> View attachment 176014
> ...


You are AWESOME. Thank you, always, for your valued input and detail.


----------



## highlight (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm wondering now if the bucket extension which I plan to install this spring will block the light coming from the stock LEDH onda light? Also does anyone know what the wattage is of the stock Honda LED?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

highlight said:


> I'm wondering now if the bucket extension which I plan to install this spring will block the light coming from the stock LEDH onda light? Also does anyone know what the wattage is of the stock Honda LED?


Yes, a Gripo bucket extension blocks a fair amount of the stock LED output. The 33120-V45-A01 specs are 12V-6W.


----------



## highlight (Jan 23, 2017)

tabora said:


> Yes, a Gripo bucket extension blocks a fair amount of the stock LED output. The 33120-V45-A01 specs are 12V-6W.


Perfect! That's the info I needed. So my plan now is to install the Gripo Bucket extension along with the Honda drift cutters I already have. The Honda drift cutters have a top bar joining the two side bars. Along that top bar I will install a new 6W or maybe a 10W LED light and disconnect the stock LED light so as to not cause any electrical overload on the coils. I would prefer to leave the original Honda light operational but I don't want to take a chance.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

highlight said:


> I would prefer to leave the original Honda light operational but I don't want to take a chance.


You could always use an On-Off-On switch to allow you to select either LED...


----------



## cwolcott (Feb 26, 2018)

I mounted two LEDs on front of the control panel of my HSS928AATD. Ran power directly off the battery. Used fuses to each light. Also installed kill switch for the light on back side of control panel. Never had any issues with power drain. The factory LED remains as-is.


----------



## highlight (Jan 23, 2017)

tabora said:


> You could always use an On-Off-On switch to allow you to select either LED...


 I will definitely consider the on,off,on switch option also.


----------



## Bake (11 mo ago)

cwolcott said:


> I mounted two LEDs on front of the control panel of my HSS928AATD. Ran power directly off the battery. Used fuses to each light. Also installed kill switch for the light on back side of control panel. Never had any issues with power drain. The factory LED remains as-is.
> View attachment 176339
> View attachment 176340


Cliff; I’m new to this forum and just saw your old message on adding LED lights to your Honda snow blower. I have the same unit HS928AAWD 2016 but with tires not track unit.

Viewing your installation picture you also installed your lights in the position I planned to use. I’m curious to know whether your lights at this location worked out for you and whether they are high enough to avoid a shadow in front of the unit from the snow blower itself?


----------

